# Welcome from Germany!!!!!!!



## ABTTChris

Hello TT forum
My name is Chris am nearly 30 years old and comes from Germany....... Go for nearly 2 years a TT 8j of Abt-Sportsline...... I had before a MK4 R32  in black to me still very much in the heart lies I, unfortunately has delivered..... So now the nice TT is prepared in silber there to me a lot of fun..... [smiley=gossip.gif]

Greeting Chris


----------



## DAZTTC

Hi welcome to the forum 

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## jammyd

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------

